# condom broke and worried



## esancen (Aug 4, 2008)

O.K here is my story i'm 36 and I have 4 boys. I still feel like having another baby kinda bad. My husband kinda still does too-. But nobody in my family and his family want us to have another baby, only because we plan to move 45 minutes away and nobody that we know lives nearby. Well my period started sept 27 on oct 11 we had sex and the condom broke. We couldn't believe what had happened. ok so i told my husband to run out and get a fertility test because i was having a little bit of a crampy feeling and that is a normal sign of ovulation for me. i took the test and the test line was light so that means neg. I was confused because i was having cramps and i dont know way its the middle of my cycle. Yesterday the cramps came back this moring i tested again and the test line was dark means positive. This month has been so weird to me. so now i,m wondering is there any posability i can get pregnant or not. What do you think my odds are, i think not good. My husband told me that if i dont get pregnant that he is going to get fixed. He was fine if i got pregnant but at the same time, he feels that it is not a good idea. He says, well it was an accident, there is nothing we can do about it. But we should not have another baby. I'm sad but he is right. I just want to know if i'm just wishful thinking that i could be pregnant or if there is a chance at all. thankyou (hope i make sense)


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, you had sex- that means there's a chance you're pregnant. Even if it wasn't when you expected to ovulate, even if you did use a condom correctly, there's still a chance of pregnancy whenever you're sexually active.

With the faint line on the fertility test a week ago, and a stronger one now, it sounds like you're about to ovulate or you just have. It also sounds like you may have been in the beginning of your fertile stage when you had sex. It is possible for sperm to live an entire week inside your body if there was any fertile mucus inside you at the time. It's not as likely as if you had sex the day before you ovulated, but it's still possible.

I would guess, though, that you didn't ovulate on day 14 this month, but rather closer to day 21. So it's too soon for a pregnancy test to show anything. I'd say to test in about two weeks (around Halloween) at the earliest, unless you get your period first.

The crampy feelings when you had sex could have been from indigestion, constipation, or "being a little too rough when you had sex."


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Im not fully agreed with the previous post.

1. Your OPK is positive pre-ovulation and should NOT be positive after ovulation actually occurs. The cause of ovulation is the drop in LH/FSH after the surge, the surge being what the OPK tests for. They are not actually testing for Ovulation but hormones that signal your body to get ready to ovulate.

2. sperm RARELY live 7 days and any that do will not be healthy, by any means. Most sperm only live 3-5 days. Most women who claim to have gotten pregnant off of sperm 7 days pre-o likely oed earlier than they realized... or got pregnant from another instance of DTD.

Could you get pregnant? Sure. You could have gotten pregnant last week and be an early positive tester, too... as an OPK will test for hCG as well as LH/FSH (hCG and LH are similar chemicals. in such a way that an LH test will pick up hCG, but an hCG test will NOT pick up LH) After all if you Oed the day before the accident you still had chance for pregnancy and today would be 8dpo in that case, which is certainly not too soon to be getting a positive. I got a positive with my DD on 6dpo with a dollar tree test! and I have seen several positives at 8dpo with women who chart. Its not exactly common, by any means, but it does happen.


----------



## esancen (Aug 4, 2008)

I took a pregnancy test and it came out neg. Most likely i'm not pregos. I'm so sad. I'm going to check again in 7 days and hope for a miracle or I have to convince my husband to try one time. thanks for your comments and i welcome any more that you guys might have


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Mae pretty much covered everything, but I want to address the "wanting another" issue.

Forget your family. What the two of you want is what counts. Not what they want. You two need to decide _on your own_ if you want another and when. If you need a little time, I would recommend temping in addition to condoms so you can avoid sex altogether during your fertile time (temping is a GREAT way to avoid, not just TTC, if your cycles are usually pretty regular). Also, remember that 45 minutes is really not THAT big of a deal. I don't know where you live but in many big cities that's a pretty normal travel time for some of us to work, family, friends, etc.

Good luck! I hope everything works out how you and DH both want it to.


----------

